# Leaking Goat Udder



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

I allowed triplets to nurse on Honey for 8 weeks....along with supplimenting bottles.  I am not sure if this is the reasone for the leaking udder or not, but my goat leaks an hour or two before time to milk.  A friend suggested teet tape.... so i got some.   How do I use it?  do i wrap it under each teet or around each teet.   Any other suggestions for leaking milk ?  Did kids nursing cause this?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2011)

I am no expert, but I think that means she is full and ready to be milked. I have does do that when I wean the kids, I do not milk, I watched a 50% boer/nubian squirt milk out a day after she was weaned with every step she took from both teats.  I am sure some milking experts will be on to suggest something. 

When did you stop letting the kids nurse?  I would say if it has been just a couple days, she is used to being nursed more often and she will adjust as time goes on.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

They have been weaned for weeks.......  she still walks around squirting but not everyday


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 20, 2011)

If your doe is walking around leaking, she needs a little relief.  If you are milking every 12hrs and she is leaking, she has a defect in the orifice.  If you don't relieve her(by milking every 12 hrs) you are just asking for mastitis, A blown teat, or a number of other issues.  For the longevity of the doe and her ability to support kids or milk production, You need to dry them off slowly when you are ready to dry them off.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 22, 2011)

A doe shouldn't leak like that even if you're a little late at milking, on occasions where I have had to skip a milking altogether on a heavy milking doe, they don' t leak. I've got one doe that has to be dried off by stopping milking altogether, she won't dry by the gradual method. She gets really uncomfortably full, but never leaks. It sounds like the orifices on your leaky doe are weak and are not holding the milk in like they are supposed to. That's usually a genetic thing but it could be from injury. Teat tape might work as sort of a "bandaid" but usually does that leak like that will always be that way, unfortunately.


----------



## kstaven (Jul 23, 2011)

Some goats are just so milk-bred (AKA selectively bred for producing large quantities of milk) that they will bag up quickly and leak. The selective breeding overrides the natural system that would slow production when she starts to hit capacity. We have a few here that will be bursting at the seams within 9 hours of milking and leaking in 10 at their peak production. I have to agree with goatmasta in that in the case of a heavy milk-bred goat you have to relieve the stress to avoid problems. With milk flow active, bacteria can climb the canal and teat tape just creates a breeding ground for bacteria in many cases.

Some goats will take many months to dry off and nothing you do will change that when it is a genetic or selected characteristic.


----------

